# D&RGW K-27 452



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

She still needs a couple of more modifications, and some weathering, but she looks good to me! Robert


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Robert 
Your K looks good. 
I have a unlettered black one that I'm going to do 452 also. I just need to get Stan to make the decals 
One of these days I'm going to try to redo the cylinders for 459 

Rodney


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking good Robert, 

I just yesterday purchased the same green boiler K-27, unlettered. Now I have to ask where do we get decals or rub-ons for 1:20 scale D&RGW? I have a couple boxcars to backdate also. With these recent purchases, I have finally commited to the scale. Happy day! 

Keith


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Keith 
Give Stan A call. He is on this here almost everyday. 
http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html 


Rodney


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys, 

I placed the order. Stan is great to work with. None better. 

Keith


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

If Stan needs the artwork for the tri-colored logo, let me know... 

Robert


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert.... I have the tri-color art... 

Thanks so much for the offer...


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Does yours say "D&RGW" or Rio Grande across the top? 

BTW, would you have a set of decals for the GRAMPS tanks, 1:20.3 scale? 

Robert


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Robert 
The prof that he sent me has "Denver & Rio Grande Western" on the toilet seat herald. 
If he doesn't have the Gramps stuff, I'm sure he can get you fixrd right up.


Rodney


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably similar to this on my Accucraft C19.


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

When did they drop the blue and red in the logo? All the pics in my books are black and white, so colors in this logo play with my mind. 
It seems to go along with the green boiler era. Also was it on the locos only in colors? 

My decals from Stan are perfect. Where would we be without him? ) 

Keith


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith,

My engine is #346, the green boiler C19. I would assume that Accucraft is pretty accurate with their logos.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Keith 
I not for sure but I have been told that the tri color herald was used in the late 30's to the early 40's before they were shopped and the flying Grande was painted. 
This is the era that I'm modeling and I have a K-37 black boiler with the tri color and want to do 1 of my K-27's and 1 of the C-21's that I'm building with it. 

Rodney


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

I will probably answer my own questions here. 

Looking through the book, Narrow Guage Pictorial on locomotives, I find the tri-color logo up to near the late 30's. But they all say D&RGWRR along the top. In the late 30's (specifically 1939) a newer version shows up with Rio Grand along the top. Then in about 1940 the dreaded flying logo. I have been checking Accucrafts work and they are right-on. Nice work. Except for the D&RGERR should be on the top of the tr-color logo. I am modeling #463. It shows up with the Moffet logo still on it in August 1940 with Rio Grand on top. That must have been a short lived version of the logo. Geeze... and all the stuff being made with that logo on it. If we model 1940, we can have it all. Except only early 30's vehicles and a couple 40 ford deliverys in 1:20. 

Any other findings? I am not a rivit counter and freelance alot, but I find this an interesting bit of history. 

Keith


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Since I am looking at Black and white photos, The tri-color could have been added when the short lived logo was applied with 
Rio Grand on top, then the flying Grand. Most likely the older versin with the D&RGWRR on top was just white. Can't emagine all the cars had tri-color? 

Your thoughts? 
Keith


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. The site is working slow and I was not sure it made the trip. 

Just about when you think you have it all figured out, Something else shows up. I found a couple pics of #487 taken in July 1937 with moffet logo with 
Rio Grand along the top. This must be getting close to the transition period. So that would make Accucrafts logo correct. They can represent about 1937 to 1940. Wonder when the green boilers went back to black? 1940 or so? I will just say I model the late 30's, very late 30's. No wonder the flying Grand is so popular to model, not so specific. 

Probably opening a can of worms, 

Keith


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith,

As pertains to the logo on my particular engine (#346), Accucraft made this model to look like it did right after the rebuild of the accident on July 25, 1936. The repair was rushed and the engine was returned to service in just three weeks, August 20, 1936. I have black and white photos showing the engine just after the repair, showing the lettering AND logo EXACTLY as it appears on Accucraft's model. This also includes the very unusual looking sand dome. The photo was taken September 5, 1936 at the Seventh Street roundhouse in Denver.


----------



## tonkamo (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Gary, 

That gives us another year back to 1936. Looks like I will be purchasing some tri-color logos in the near future. Also make my Hubly autos look a bit used. 
Still wonder when they dropped the green boiler. 

Keith


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tonkamo on 02 May 2012 02:23 PM 
Thanks Gary, 

That gives us another year back to 1936. Looks like I will be purchasing some tri-color logos in the near future. Also make my Hubly autos look a bit used. 
Still wonder when they dropped the green boiler. 

Keith 346 STILL has the green boiler, at home at the CRRM in Golden, CO.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The green boiler paint (which I personally believe to be Pullman Green used on the passenger cars) and the tri-color heralds were applied pretty much randomly to both narrow and standard gauge locomoitves. Or as we say in Colorado: Standard and broad gauge locomotives. 

Even in the diesel era, the D&RGW wasn't exactly completely uniform. 

I had a personal tour of the Burnham shops one time, when i was in the middle of a debate with several modeller friends as to the exact color of D&RGW orange. 

So, I asked the shop forman for a sample, and he offered a whole can! 

It was a can of Krylon orange paint. 

Robert


----------

